# Halls Gap/Grampians VIC where to ride?



## wannabeRacer (Feb 9, 2004)

Anyone know if there's a place to go mtb and road ride around Halls Gap/Grampians?


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

If there isn't there should be. So much potential for a MTB trail network through the Grampians.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Cowleyd will have some info on this.


----------



## slaw (Apr 6, 2004)

How not do it?

It used to be that even management trails in the Gramps were off-limits to bikes (unlike other National Parks in Vic). Not sure if that is still the case. I once tried a trail up the back of Mt Abrupt in the southern Grampians one time but it was so overgrown that I gave up getting to the top of it.

Plenty of nice road riding, along the valleys and over the ranges.


----------



## chrisdp9 (Oct 8, 2007)

there are fire road tracks behind the cultural centre running from delley's bridge. these are fairly tame. there is also an 800m track running next to the road up to the elephants hide/pinnacle-not bad. road riding would be up the road to the pinnacle and down the other side to Macenzies falls and zumsteins.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

I visited the Grampians back in 05- nothing but sandy firetrails. AS mentioned- what a shame as its a fantastic region with some sweet elevation.


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

That's right, even management trails are off limits to bikes in the Gramps. The only riding I've done there was on a bad weather day when we happened to have our bikes with us - rode to the top of Mt William and down again. The last 400 m or so from the top carpark to the tower is pretty tough!

There would be plenty of options for riding if it was legit. You can of course ride the four wheel drive tracks. From memory Henham track is a nice trip with a few steep and rocky bits and generally devoid of people but I've only driven it (another bad weather day).

There's a walking track in the nearby Black Ranges that would probably be mostly rideable, but don't take my word for it I haven't ridden it. That's not national park so riding is probably ok.

You can do a nice little loop in Langi Ghiran from the picnic area to the lookout at the end of Easter Creek Track, coming back down the walking track past the reservoir, and also ride to the Hidden Lagoon although that's pretty flat.


----------



## Piker (Sep 18, 2005)

I wrote a MTB selected trail guide for Grampians NP in 1997 while studying Natural Resources Management. It was done for CNR (now DSE) with their blessing and they did have the resulting pamphlet on offer in the Halls Gap info centre for a while. We were only allowed to include vehicle trails and no single track/walking tracks. Essentially we just linked up a series of 4wd/access tracks that went up and over a few ridges and along valleys, all a distant memory now and pretty tame riding really. I did it all on a mates proflex with some weird elastomer thingo....

Seeing as the walking trails there are very well used, i can understand the 'no bikes' policy on them. Can't see why there would be restrictions on riding on 4wd/access tracks though? Its a shame that DSE don't seem to be overly receptive to dedicated MTB trails in some of our NP's. NP's are there to conserve natural values, so i guess we have to be content with State Forests and other places that tolerate our trails.


----------

